# Video Capturing Screen App?



## caliber177 (Feb 15, 2012)

Any updates on an app that can record screen activity?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Bought this app can't rmemeber but was on sale for 99 cent and suppose to be updated to ics buuuuut haven't seen anything and its a top known app. Sorry too lazy to look haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Bought this app can't rmemeber but was on sale for 99 cent and suppose to be updated to ics buuuuut haven't seen anything and its a top known app. Sorry too lazy to look haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


screencast but not for Gnex yet https://play.google....m.ms.screencast

try this? http://www.techsoldier.org/1329/video-screen-capture-android-app/

or http://www.androlib.com/android.application.com-bw-picme-local-zmxE.aspx


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

cordell said:


> screencast but not for Gnex yet https://play.google....m.ms.screencast
> 
> try this? http://www.techsoldier.org/1329/video-screen-capture-android-app/
> 
> or http://www.androlib.com/android.application.com-bw-picme-local-zmxE.aspx


Yea that's it. First link but on the note suppose to be updated but no go on that lol that's why I haven't installed it yet but gonna give those other two links a shot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

